# Stealth



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

So my lfs only caried the stealths and visatherms. As much as I hated to, I took my 2 x stealth 250's back and now have 2 fugly visatherms. At this point I'm willing to break the tax return budget I gave for my tank to replace my heaters. Any suggestions for a heater that looks as good as the stealths? Hydor inlines are out, and no sump to hide them…


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Fluval E-Series, I've never used one, but they look cool with the digital display. Matter of fact, I'm going to go get one now.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Rocking Fluval E's in all my tanks,

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/192114-rate-and-review-fluval-e-series-heaters/


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

fluval e are the best that i have owned but if your looking for the stealth look aqueon has pros that work great also.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Stealths look great and i used to like them but less now. e series look nice but sicne they are new they are still overpriced. I like Jager now though they look like any other heater so they are not sleek like stealths are


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been using a Fluval E300 for about a month now. I like the design of it, with the plastic protective cage and the color-coded LCD. But it doesn't hide nearly as well as my Stealth did on the black background.


----------

